# Litter Pans...



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

hello everyone.

so As I'm getting ready for my rattsies, I will be needing a litter pan or tray.
We have some tins (like for cookies) lying around the house and I was wondering if a used cookie tin would work.
or will just any old rectangular, 2ish inch deep, heavy duty plastic tupperware be better?

and I've noticed that a lot of your ladders and ramps lead directly into the litter pans. any particular reason?

(I think I'll use yesterday's news for the litter btw.)

thanks a bunch in advance.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'd worry about the tin absorbing urine or rusting through. I use plastic, myself.

Mine are directly at the ends of my ramps because that's where they poo. I tried tucking them back in corners and they wouldn't use them. So I adapted to them, and now I have nice clean fabric. :lol:

I used to give them one on every level, but now the one big one works fine.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I am thinking of getting litter pans too any advice on where to put it if the rats go EVERYWHERE in thier cage?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Perhaps a well traveled, easily accesible area? It may be more difficult if they don't pick a spot themselves, but it can be done (the twins have taught themselves, with a little persistence on my part.  )


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah I was thinking of putting it on one of the upper levels in the corner apparently my boys fid that pooping in the upper levels is more fun LoL the other four go in their hammocks for some reason messy messy boys!!! my girls are sooo much cleaner I wish they would teach the boys how to do it LoL of course their cage is no where nea the boys in hope of no escaping and accidental pregnancies!! Well i will be getting the litter pans soon found the big ones for five bucks a piece and seeing as I only need three it shouldn't be long before I have poop free cages at least I am hoping so LoL


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks guys. I'm doing more shopping later today and I'll keep an eye out for some plastic ones.


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

Rats can be trained to use a litterbox. Some catch on quick, some don't. The book I have suggests you praise the rat when they use it, and when they don't to put their poop in the litterbox so they get the idea that's where it should go.


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

Stephanie said:


> Yeah I was thinking of putting it on one of the upper levels in the corner apparently my boys fid that pooping in the upper levels is more fun LoL the other four go in their hammocks for some reason messy messy boys!!! my girls are sooo much cleaner I wish they would teach the boys how to do it LoL of course their cage is no where nea the boys in hope of no escaping and accidental pregnancies!! Well i will be getting the litter pans soon found the big ones for five bucks a piece and seeing as I only need three it shouldn't be long before I have poop free cages at least I am hoping so LoL


That is funny. My boys and girls are the exaxt opposite of yours. My girls are always hyper and GO everywhere. On the other hand my boys tend to Go in one spot.

At first my boy Raz would go evrywhere but I go a big litter box with a high back and put it in a corner in the middle level of his cage. He wouldn't even go in it at first and I would constantly pick up his poos and put them in the litter box to show him where he is supposed to poo. It took a few days but now he even uses his litter box before coming out to play


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

These are the ones I am gonna get. They are cheap too! you have to scoll down they are in the middle of the page i believe.


----------



## MagicalLobster (Jun 30, 2007)

My rats don't use them. I try and try, and then I try some more. But they don't. They poop more just to make me angry but oh well, gotta love the boys.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

I have had rats for years that have always used litter boxes â€¦ and then came the new one â€¦ 

Melon is meticulous and clean in everything she does, but refuses to leave the litter in the pan. She takes it all out, piece by piece, so that she can potty on the smooth plastic. The weird thing is that she can differentiate between the litter pan and the plastic of her shelves. 

Iâ€™m thinking that maybe she doesnâ€™t like to walk on the bedding â€“ any ideas for â€œstep friendlyâ€ bedding?

Sarah


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I have heard that the walnut shell liter is really good for rats to step and go on!


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Huh - That is one that I haven't tried. I can't seem to find Yesterday's News anywhere, either.


----------

